# Bluetooth/Wireless Mouse



## beethoven (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have a laptop with built in bluetooth and I want to buy a cordless mouse. I don't know what to choose between bluetooth mouse and wireless mouse (not bluetooth, but ordinary cordless mouse). I read some stuff about bluetooth and it seems that it has some particular problems like disconnecting and Wi-Fi interferences. I use Wi-Fi Internet connection and I don't wont to loose the mouse precision while downloading some big file. I am also wondering that if I have a bluetooth mouse, will I be then able to connect my phone to the laptop (via bluetooth) or any other bluetooth device (I also wont to buy some bluetooth speakers for my laptop). Will then be the mouse movement as smooth as before while listening to music or transfering files via bluetooth? But if I choose an ordinary cordless mouse (not bluetooth), then I have to connect a new dongle to my laptop, thus loosing one USB port. 
I'd like to buy a bluetooth mouse, so I won't have to add any USB dongle to the laptop, but I am also afraid of the problem mentioned above. 
Does anybody know more about this subject? Maybe somebody that already own a bluetooth/wireless mouse.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 28, 2010)

Some day I hope to get a bluetooth mouse but with how little I'd probably use it, I'm just too darn cheap   But anyway, I guess it really depends on how you plan on using this laptop.  Will it be very mobile or fairly stationary.  If you do plan on moving it around, you may consider bluetooth.  If not, you could use some wireless mouse with a dongle.  Ooor, have you considered these new ones with the micro/nano receivers?

As for interference, you really shouldn't have to worry.  While Wifi and bluetooth run on 2.4GHz, so do many of the wireless mice.  Now I've not used a wireless mouse on my laptop, but I have connected my phone to it and transferred data without any problems, even while surfing the net.  So, I doubt you'd have any problems.  If you do begin to have spotty connections, you could always try changing the channel of your wifi.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jan 28, 2010)

If you decide to go with bluetooth you might want to check out the Dell ones (yes I said dell guys)

Also there are regular wireless mice out there that have "micro receivers" which are great for laptops. You basically plug it in a forget about it


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 28, 2010)

G25r8cer said:


> If you decide to go with bluetooth you might want to check out the Dell ones (yes I said dell guys)



Are you sure it's even "dell".  I know especially a few years back Dell was notorious for rebadging everything to Dell


----------



## beethoven (Jan 28, 2010)

For the bluetooth mice, I was looking at Microsoft Notebook 5000, but as I read some posts, it seems that the scroll is very bad and noisy. I am also interested in Trust MI-8700Rp (6 buttons, 1600dpi, laser) which I like most. On the other side (non bluetooth) there are much more options to consider.

I know some mice comes with micro/nano receiver, but why use them if I have built in bluetooth? 0 it's better than 3-4mm.  And even with a nano receiver I will also loose one USB slot.

In my forst post in this thread, the question was focusing on the technologies behind these two version of mice, and not on how do they connect to the computer. I know how to answer to the last one. 

P.S.
I will take a look at DELL's mice, but since I have a VAIO laptop, I think I won't like them.


----------



## Flaring Afro (Jan 28, 2010)

G25r8cer said:


> Also there are regular wireless mice out there that have "micro receivers" which are great for laptops. You basically plug it in a forget about it



Except he has built in bluetooth so he doesn't need a usb receiver.


This looks good from reviews for the price.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826140046

I've never heard of bluetooth having interference with wifi either. I've used bluetooth links and headphones with no problems.


----------



## beethoven (Jan 28, 2010)

beethoven said:


> I am also wondering that if I have a bluetooth mouse, will I be then able to connect my phone to the laptop (via bluetooth) or any other bluetooth device (I also want to buy some bluetooth speakers for my laptop). Will then be the mouse movement as smooth as before while listening to music or transfering files via bluetooth?
> Thanks in advance.



What about that? Will a bluetooth mouse work smooth if I will use bluetooth headphones at the same time? Did anybody experience something like that?


----------



## Flaring Afro (Jan 28, 2010)

It should unless the bluetooth in your laptop is crap. A mouse isn't very demanding. USB 2.0 is way overkill.


----------



## beethoven (Jan 29, 2010)

Flaring Afro said:


> It should unless the bluetooth in your laptop is crap. A mouse isn't very demanding. USB 2.0 is way overkill.



I have a Sony Vaio VGN-FW290J laptop. I don't know anything about the built in bluetooth, but I suppose it's not a "crap" one.

I did a test. I connected two phones to my laptop (Nokia N97 and Nokia 6500c), bot via bluetooth, at the same time. I used the laptop as it was the handsfree for one of the phone (phone's sound was heard in laptop's speakers) and with the other phone I was transfering some files (from the pc to the phone). The speed of the file transfer was three time slower when using the laptop as speakers for the other phone than using only one bluetooth connection (one phone with file transfer).
So, the more devices are connected to the laptop, the slower the speed (of one, or more of the devices) of the connection is.
I am wondering if the bluetooth speed cope with both a mouse and a headphones/bluetooth speakers (which I intend to buy).


----------



## hjahmad (Jan 29, 2010)

i love the idea of using bluetooth for a mouse but its not worth it. the connection isnt constant, and takes a second or two reconnect when idle even for just a minute. and it uses more battery power. i prefer just getting an rf wireless mouse from logitech. their receivers are so small they arent even noticable when plugged in. plus, you are very limited in the type of mouse you want when you go bluetooth. the number of buttons for example. i like a min of 7 buttons, ive never seen a decent bluetooth mouse with more than 3 or 4.


----------



## beethoven (Jan 29, 2010)

hjahmad said:


> plus, you are very limited in the type of mouse you want when you go bluetooth. the number of buttons for example. i like a min of 7 buttons, ive never seen a decent bluetooth mouse with more than 3 or 4.



There are mice with 6 butons. i.e. Trust MI-8700Rp or Trust MI-5700Rp. I like the former.


----------



## hjahmad (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been corrected
but i like my logitech stuff. but that one does look like a good knock off, so maybe...


----------

